# Darkicydevil's $1-$2 Betta Commissions!



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

*PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING
*-------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Everyone! Thank you very much for the interest in my art! I am so grateful for all the love and support, and feel a lot more confident in my art now thanks to nice people like you <3

I am doing $1-$2 commissions to help save money for my fish-keeping hobby. Right now, all money will go toward saving for a liquid test kit, and other supplies. 

-------------------------------------------------------------
*Sketches before I paint the**m are $**1. For example: *










--------------------------------
*


Paintings such as these are $2**, and include the sketch for free upon request:*





































-------------------------------------

*Di**scounts are av**ailable for mu**ltiple fish, such as 3 for $5 dollars instead of** $6. If you have a larger order, feel free to ask me about **a discount! 
*
-------------------------------------

*A photo must be pr**ovi**ded as I will probably draw your fish in that pose. *If you would like the background in that photo to be included, then it will a extra $1. (Depending on how detailed, or how much of a background there is. I might do some easy ones for free)

-------------------------------------

*If you would like a **commis**s**ion, **I accept paypal, and sending cash through the mail. I will also accept trades of items such as plants or equipment depending.* I will start on the art after payment is received. Sketches take about 30 mins, and paintings vary, taking 1-3 hours. 


*If interested, please send me a PM, and I will send **you/discuss payment information!* <3 I would really appreciate any, and all help in saving for fish supplies! 

*I **will only open 5 slots at a time for com**mis**sions, to ensure that all commissions are finished in a timely manner**! *


*Feel free to follow me on twitter if you have it, I will tweet whenever a commission is completed, or I have a announcement. 
*
https://twitter.com/darkicydevil


THANK YOU!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

Sending you a PM right now!


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Commission Slots right Now:

1. XxxXnoodleXxxX
2. Lodie
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Woo! awesome! Bumpy for you <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I PMed you. I seriously admire your artwork.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kindness!!! omg you are all so amazing >////<


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Love them! Sent you a PM. I hope you have spaces left!


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Rosewynn said:


> Love them! Sent you a PM. I hope you have spaces left!


I do!!! thank you so much!


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Commission Slots right Now:

1. Lodie
2. Fenghuang (once payment is received) 
3. Rosewynn (once payment is received) 
4.
5.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

wooo!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to talk to my daughter about what bettas she might want done and I will PM you about a larger order.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

justmel said:


> I need to talk to my daughter about what bettas she might want done and I will PM you about a larger order.


No problem! I will be waiting : ) working on quite a few right now : )


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is ONE OF Lodie's lovely commissions!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

_That_ is a masterpiece. Great job, Darki!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> _That_ is a masterpiece. Great job, Darki!


+1, absolutely beautiful


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

Squeeee!!!!!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!! Thank you so much!!! You truly are amazing!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Darkicydevil said:


> No problem! I will be waiting : ) working on quite a few right now : )


I figured we'd work on something outside this list of commission for you. I'm in no huge rush & don't mind you taking your time. Plus I don't want to hog up your skill. Everyone else should have a chance to get one of you masterpieces too.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

justmel said:


> I figured we'd work on something outside this list of commission for you. I'm in no huge rush & don't mind you taking your time. Plus I don't want to hog up your skill. Everyone else should have a chance to get one of you masterpieces too.


Awww >////< ok, glad you don't mind waiting. Just let me know with a pm when you're ready :yourock:


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

justmel said:


> +1, absolutely beautiful



Awwww thank you everyone!!!!! <33 I spent a long time on it >///<


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

you're amazing.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow...

Also, PM'd you. ^_^


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Mashiro said:


> Wow...
> 
> Also, PM'd you. ^_^



Thank you very much!!! <333


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Current List: 

1. Lodie (almost done) 
2. Fenghuang (once payment is received) 
3. Rosewynn (once payment is received) 
4. Mashiro (once payment is received)
5.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

You're so talented.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Whittni said:


> You're so talented.


Thank you!


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am still drawing, I am just extremely busy with work and school I am trying to get these all done as quickly as I can! 

Here is another beautiful fishie courtesy of Lodie! <3


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

wow!!! amazing!! keep it up


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy smokes those are truly gorgeous. Pm'd you.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Holy smokes those are truly gorgeous. Pm'd you.


I never received a pm? Haha but I look forward to it : )


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone I just wanna say thank you for the support and I am trying to finish all the art as fast as I can with all my school and work going on : ) As you can imagine these paintings take some time : ) haha


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG, it's gorgeous!!! I love it!!! Thank you again!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

You never got my pm? Ooopps. I'll try again!


----------

